# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Bella (Courtney Miller)

## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week) on newcomer Courtney Miller who will be playing Colby's sister, Bella.


*Home and Away newcomer Courtney Miller unleashes her inner rebel
âI'm finally doing what I was meant to doâ*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-miller-52669

Growing up in the Sydney suburb of Gladesville, a young Courtney Miller was seemingly the perfect student. She listened to her teachers, completed her tasks on time and never broke the rules.

But at the age of 22, the actress is finally getting the chance to take a walk on the wild side as rebellious teenager Bella in Home And Away. 

As TV WEEK sits down for a chat with the rising star, she can't contain her excitement about joining the long-running drama series.

"I never spoke back to teachers or received a detention, so playing Bella is very fun," she says. 

"She's a bit cheeky and will tell it how she sees it, so I'm living out my rebellious side! It kind of makes me wish I had been a little rebellious at school!"

Besides the odd commercial, this is Courtney's first significant foray into television. 

"This is my first big role and I just got lucky," she says. 

"I've auditioned for Home And Away three times before, but felt a strong connection with Bella. This character just clicked with me, although I'm very different to her," she explains.

"But I liked her story and worked really hard."

However, the rising star has never put all her eggs into one basket. In fact, she was busy studying psychology at university and "didn't put much pressure on herself" to get the role. 

As we're about to comment on her mature outlook, Courtney indicates it all comes down to her parents' influence.

"My dad and sister are both civil engineers, and Mum is a nutritionist," she says. 

"My parents have always been supportive, of course. But my dad warned me that this career will be hard and wanted me to get a degree. Now, he watches Home And Away every night!

"But it's a really hard career to develop, so I'm glad I did it that way. I grew up a lot and learnt a lot about myself."

With a completed degree in psychology and rehab counselling, Courtney has fulfilled her parents' wish. Yet she wasn't completely satisfied and yearned for more.

"I did acting for me," she says. "I paid for my own classes and decided this is something for me. My parents are incredibly supportive, but it makes me proud that I did it myself."

While her focus is on acting, Courtney won't be tossing her degree to the side. She volunteers for Lifeline and remains passionate about helping others.

"It's nice to give back," she says.

In the meantime, the actress is ready to shake up Summer Bay â and preparing herself for the attention she's about to receive.

"I'm very critical about my acting because I'm so passionate about it," she says. 

"I want to do this role justice, but I'm aware people may not always like you. Acting is probably the worst career path for that and I struggle with it sometimes, but you have to know yourself."

Should she need advice, however, her co-stars are happy to help.

"I'm still learning, so I came in with an open mind," Courtney says. "The entire cast and crew of Home And Away have been so welcoming and I feel like I fit in.

"I'm finally doing what I was meant to do and it's a wonderful feeling."

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Kidnap Terror: Colby's reunion with Bella takes a dangerous turn
âDon't shoot, Bella!â*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-reunion-52677

After months of searching for his baby sister, Colby has finally found her. But instead of the happy reunion he was hoping for, Bella appears wielding a crossbow â and it's aimed directly at him.

In an action-packed week of Home And Away, the long-lost teenager is found at her stepfather's home. 

Colby (Tim Franklin), who retrieved the address from his fiancÃ©e Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer), promised he would let the homicide team take control and find Bella (Courtney Miller).

Instead, he lies to Chelsea and drives out to the property with Dean (Patrick O'Connor).

Tim, 28, tells TV WEEK that his character's actions could have deadly consequences.

"The stakes are raised," he says. "Colby has been searching for Ross â and Bella â since he was 18, so if he finds him, he will avenge those he loves. He can fall back into old habits very quickly."

Will his bold plan backfire?

After sleeping in the car overnight, the former River Boys make their move to find Bella. To their surprise, she has found them first. 

"She's brandishing a crossbow â it was like a scene out of Hostage!" Tim says with a laugh. 

"He has an idea of what he thinks she is like, but it's very different. It's not the reunion he wanted."

A fearful Bella aims the crossbow and orders them to leave. When they refuse, she fires a warning bolt in Dean's direction and makes a run for it.

"Ross has raised her to be this independent, mistrustful person," Courtney, 22, adds. 

"She knows exactly who he is and sees Colby as danger. Ross has manipulated her that way."

Knowing his stepfather Ross (Justin Rosniack) could come home any moment, Colby and Dean panic. If he finds them, they're dead.

In recent episodes, Colby discovered Ross murdered both his parents and has been raising Bella ever since. He even has the evidence to prove it. 

"In his mind, he always thought his dad died in the line of duty," Tim explains. "Apart from finding Bella, it was also why he became a cop â to feel what his father was like."

Now, he's desperate to get his little sister out of there before she becomes his next victim. But she won't listen to reason. 

What lies has Ross told her?

Eventually, the boys find her hiding in an old shed. Without thinking, Colby grabs her and bundles her into the car as Dean races to the driver's seat. 

As they pull out of the driveway, Ross appears on the opposite side of the road.

Bella yells for help, but Ross doesn't seem to notice. 

Dean marvels at their good fortune, while Colby has turned pale. He's just kidnapped his own sister!

Back in Summer Bay, Chelsea fears the worst. She can't find Colby anywhere and he won't answer her phone calls. Willow, who knows about the rescue mission, is forced to lie to Chelsea.

Unfortunately, Chelsea's police instincts kick in and she connects the dots. While she's understandably angry that Colby lied, she accepts that he's trying to save his sister.

"He just didn't want to burden her even more," Tim says of why he kept the truth from Chelsea. 

Upon the boys' return to Summer Bay, they take Bella to the old River Boys hideout. The 16-year-old recoils in fear as they attempt to chat. 

Willow arrives with supplies and is stunned to see Bella in such a state. She demands Colby tell Chelsea the truth â before she finds out herself.

The policeman heeds their advice and confesses everything to Chelsea. Naturally, the law-abiding cop is appalled by her fiancÃ©'s behaviour. But what she does next will leave Colby speechless.

Will she turn him in? Or is it something far worse?

----------

TaintedLove (27-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

how is allowed wear jeans to school?

----------


## kaz21

Probably as the boys do.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Does she ever blink? Have a look next episode...  :Ninja:  :Ninja:  :Ninja: 

Would win a stare off easily  :Ninja:

----------

kaz21 (29-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away hints at a sinister new storyline for Bella Nixon
Is her new online "friend" a threat?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ter-storyline/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Bella Nixon could face danger after sharing personal information with a stranger online.

The worrying moment aired in the closing scene of Wednesday's Australian episode (June 19), as Bella turned to a student support forum for help with her schoolwork.

Bella (Courtney Miller) has struggled with her studies since moving to Summer Bay High, but reached a breakthrough in the latest episode when Roo Stewart helped her with an English assignment.

When Bella lamented the fact that Roo couldn't support her all the time, she was advised to check out some online forums.

Before long, Bella was talking to an unknown person called "Tommy" online, who seemed incredibly persistent when sending her messages.

Bella opened up about her unusual living situation now that she's staying with Irene Roberts â and that her parents are both dead.

The mysterious "Tommy" was quick to offer support, promising to be there for Bella if she ever needed him.

With Bella already vulnerable after a traumatic few months, could she be inadvertently putting herself in danger?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on July 19, as Channel 5 is currently airing episodes a month behind the Australian screenings.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

*Geelongadvertiser.com.au* article on Bella's 'stranger danger' storyline:


*Summer Bay grooming storyline a must-watch for parents and teens
Home And Away has a dramatic new plot and itâs one that all parents of teens will relate to.*

For a sleepy coastal town, Summer Bay has had its fair share of drama over the past few decades. Explosions, kidnappings, murders. Fans have been kept on the edge of their seats, but few viewers would have been able to relate to what was playing out in front of them.

Now one character is at the centre of a frightening but all too familiar storyline that will no doubt touch many of the showâs viewers â especially young ones: online grooming.

Courtney Millerâs character Bella, a 16-year-old-student at Summer Bay High, sparks up a friendship on a student forum with a boy she believes to be a fellow teenager. The two constantly exchange messages online and soon the boy â Tommy â begins asking for photos and personal details. He eventually admits heâs not as young as he says he is, but still heâs stringing her along.

The scenario, which reaches its terrifying peak in the coming week, was an eye-opener for Miller.

The young actor, 23, had heard all the horror stories about online grooming and exploitation. She was excited to be a part of a plot that would talk directly to some of her young fans, but with this crime having a profound effect on many victims, she was determined to play it right.

âI knew it was a big problem and I wanted to give it that truth because I know a lot of people watching will have been through something like it and I just hope I portrayed it realistically,â she says.

âI watched a few documentaries of girls who had been through it to find out the way they talked about it,â she says. âI just tried to make it as realistic as possible and bring that naivety to it.â

Home And Away producers were first struck by the prevalence of this global problem and began investigating how they could incorporate it into the show. While researching they came across news about the introduction of Carlyâs Law, which gives authorities greater power to intervene in child grooming and exploitation cases.

It is named after Carly Ryan, who in 2007 became the first person murdered as the result of online grooming in Australia. The 15-year-old was lured to her death by a 50-year-old man posing as a teenage boy.

Producers also talked with government agencies such as the eSafety Commissioner to ensure the story being told through Bella was realistic. They hoped the episode would spark a conversation.

âBella was the perfect character to explore the idea of online grooming given she had no previous exposure to social media conventions,â series producer Lucy Addario says. âIt is impossible for parents to monitor every interaction their child is exposed to online so now more than ever itâs important to have an awareness of eSafety and understand the potential danger and risk of faceless interaction.

âOur hope is that this story gives families and friends an avenue to start conversation and that the gravity of Bellaâs experience enforces the importance of cyber safety,â she added.

Being able to help young people navigate a potentially dangerous situation such as being played out by her character is important to Miller who is currently studying counselling, having already finished studies in psychology. She also works as a Lifeline volunteer which has put her in contact with vulnerable people who are facing situations such as these and other problems.

âIt is full on,â she says. âLifeline is probably the best thing that has happened to me because itâs taught me a lot but itâs also helped my acting in knowing how people react. I hope that it will spark conversation and it might affect a few people emotionally, but it will bring it up and people will ask âwhat can I do to help?â â

Miller says she has many young fans who donât fit the âtypical blondeâ stereotype often portrayed on TV. She says Bella has had a number of story arcs that have pushed the conventional soap opera narrative.

âI feel like Iâm the luckiest because my storylines have just been grit after grit after grit and then this one,â she says.

*Home And Away, Seven, Monday-Thursday, 7pm*

----------

hward (10-07-2019), JadelynS (23-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Colby Thorne leaves Bella Nixon outraged with surprise decision
Will she ever accept him and Mackenzie?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ixon-outraged/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Bella Nixon feels betrayed by her older brother Colby Thorne on Australian screens next week.

Bella (Courtney Miller) strongly disapproves when she sees that Colby is rebuilding his romantic connection with Mackenzie Booth.

Viewers in Australia have recently seen Mackenzie make the surprise decision to dump Colby (Tim Franklin) after only a few weeks of dating. 

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) realised that she couldn't cope with the stress of dating a police officer, knowing that she'd always be worried about Colby's safety.

This week's episodes on Channel 7 saw Colby manage to talk Mackenzie around again, convincing her that life in Summer Bay would be much quieter and less dangerous after Robbo Shaw's enemies were finally brought to justice.

Although a reunion seemed imminent, Bella stood in the way of the couple's happiness â unable to forgive Mackenzie for bailing on their family so easily.

When Bella slipped back into old ways with rebellious behaviour and angry outbursts, Colby realised it was best to keep Mackenzie at arm's length to avoid upsetting his sister further.

However, a new promo for next week's Australian episodes of Home and Away has revealed that Colby won't be able to stay away from Mackenzie.

Colby receives some advice from Willow Harris, who suggests that it's wrong to turn his back on a good relationship just to pacify Bella.

Seemingly agreeing, Colby gives into temptation with Mackenzie but gets rumbled by Bella, who spots them kissing.

Bella is livid over Colby's behaviour and reminds him: "You promised me that you weren't going to get back with her. She is going to ruin everything but you can't see that."

Will Bella have to learn to accept Colby's decision?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early December.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

âHome and Awayâs hints at new romance storyline for Bella Nixonâ

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-nikau-parata/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away confirms new romance for Bella Nixon
Will she find happiness?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...arata-romance/

Home and Away has confirmed that Bella Nixon and Nikau Parata will become a couple.

The teen characters got together in Tuesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (April 21) after both deciding to be honest about their feelings for each other.

Bella (Courtney Miller) was first to acknowledge the chemistry between them and took some advice from her brother Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin), who encouraged her to go for it.

Bella met up with Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) and told him how much she liked him, but rushed off in embarrassment before he had a chance to respond.

The awkward encounter left Bella convinced that she had blown her chances with Nikau, but matchmaker Ryder Jackson (Lukas Radovich) could see that the feelings were mutual.

After a push from Ryder to revisit their conversation, Nikau arrived to take Bella for a walk and confirmed that he felt the same way.

Before long, Summer Bay's newest couple were sealing the deal by sharing their first romantic kiss.

Upcoming episodes will see the pair face an early hurdle, as Bella struggles with the physical side of her relationship with Nikau.

This looks set to bring back haunting memories of Bella's past ordeal, when predator Tommy tried to force himself on her last year. Still in its early stages, is Nikau and Bella's relationship strong enough to survive the challenges ahead?

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


AUST PACE!


*Home and Away spoliers: Bellaâs trauma resurfaces when things heat up with Nikau and come to a dangerous end
Ready or not?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-romance-63642

After a tender kiss, Bella and Nikau prepare to take the next step. But is it too soon?

Months have passed since Bella's online ordeal, when she was first groomed and then physically attacked by her unhinged stalker. 

And while the teenager continues to claim she's perfectly fine and that nothing is wrong, her actions might suggest otherwise.

This week in Home And Away, Bella (Courtney Miller) will make a decision that will have serious consequences.

The youngster has become smitten with newcomer Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo). 

Their friendship is blossoming, but so too are their bad habits. 

With little money to take Bella on a real date, the pair head to the Surf Club and con locals out of their cash by posing as useless pool players. 

After raking in a sizeable amount, they head to the movies. The date is successful and they share their first kiss.

"Bella and Nikau have very similar family dynamics in that they don't have the typical nuclear family," Courtney tells TV WEEK. 

"Bella likes this about Nikau, as he accepts her for who she is. Nikau, like Bella, is someone who pushes the boundaries, which sparks the attraction even further."

The following day, Bella chats with gym owner Willow (Sarah Roberts) about her growing romance, quizzing her about taking the next step. 

Willow is surprised, but tells Bella she'll know when the time is right â which Bella takes to mean she's ready! She calls Nikau immediately to come over.

Nikau arrives to find Bella dressed to the nines. She tells him she's ready. But in the heat of the moment, she panics. Suddenly, she screams at Nikau and demands he leave.

"When Nikau comes over, Bella is hesitant and embarrassed about the whole thing. However, she feels safe with Nikau and truly believed she was ready to go all the way with him," Courtney says. 

"She didn't foresee how fearfully she would react when she felt the weight of Nikau on her. It brought back the trauma of Tommy."

It's clear something is wrong and Nikau races to find Ryder (Lukas Radovich). The pair return, but Bella has locked herself inside the house. They call Colby (Tim Franklin) for help. But Nikau, who has a bad history with the police, flees.

Colby arrives soon after and smashes open the door. To his horror, he finds his young sister has been self-harming.

"Bella is feeling so much shame and embarrassment that crying is simply not enough," Courtney says. 

"She's mortified that the experiences of Tommy still have such an effect on her. She feels the need to release, so she believes the pain of self-harming will allow her to briefly forget about everything."

In a panic, Colby scoops up Bella and races her to the hospital. Will she be OK?

----------

hward (04-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away reveals major turning point for Bella Nixon
Will she get the help she needs?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...turning-point/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

The following article contains discussion of themes including self-harm that some readers may find upsetting.

Home and Away policeman Colby Thorne has been told that his sister Bella Nixon needs full-time psychiatric care after her latest self-harm incident.

The show is exploring an emotional storyline for Bella (Courtney Miller) following the recent arrival of her new love interest Nikau Parata (Kawakawa Fox-Reo).

Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (April 29) saw Bella decide to take her relationship with Nikau to the next level, believing that she was ready.

Bella invited Nikau over while she had the apartment to herself and led him into her bedroom. However, when they started kissing, she was suddenly flooded with bad memories of the time that online predator Tommy attacked her.

Reaching breaking point, Bella kicked a confused Nikau out of the apartment and started self-harming while alone. Colby (Tim Franklin) was horrified when he arrived home, broke down her bedroom door and saw what she was doing.

After taking Bella to hospital, Colby suggested getting her back into a regular pattern of counselling sessions. 

Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) pointed out this wouldn't be enough, as it's the second time that Bella has deliberately hurt herself.

Tori told Colby: "Your sister's in crisis. We don't have any other choice here â she needs full-time, intensive psychiatric care."

It was later left to Colby to break the news to Bella in her hospital room, explaining that it was out of the question for her to return home straight away.

Having reached crisis point, will Bella now get the help that she needs?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 later this year.

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Austral*ia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Bella Nixon and Nikau Parata to flee in murder plot
Is this a big mistake?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...u-parata-flee/

Home and Away has revealed that Bella Nixon and her boyfriend Nikau Parata will flee from Summer Bay as the Ross Nixon murder story continues.

Bella (Courtney Miller) has a new ordeal ahead, as she's expected to face a police interview over the day that her evil father disappeared.

This week's Australian episodes of Home and Away have seen a murder investigation begin, after Ross's body was found in bushland.

Ross was murdered by Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) in February 2019 and Bella has been aware of this secret for well over a year.

Viewers know that Bella was one of the last people to see Ross alive, as he kidnapped her, Willow Harris and Chelsea Campbell on the day that Colby killed him.

This means that Bella is expected down at the police station to share her recollections of the last time that she saw Ross.

Although this is just routine procedure, upcoming episodes see Bella crumble under the pressure.

Home and Away has revealed that Bella confides in Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) with her fears over the imminent interview.

Nikau knows that his uncle Tane has $5,000 stashed in the shed, so he steals the money so he and Bella can go on the run together.

Bella's sudden disappearing act panics Colby. He knows this will look suspicious to Angelo Rosetta, who's investigating the murder.

Tane and Ari also fear for their nephew and what he may have got himself caught up in. Will Bella and Nikau return to the Bay before things get out of control?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes in September, while they air in Australia next week.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Nikau Parata faces new heartbreak over Bella Nixon
Are they over for good?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ew-heartbreak/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata is facing new heartbreak on Australian screens, after Bella Nixon decided to end their relationship.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) was the latest Summer Bay resident to suffer the consequences of Colby Thorne's bad behaviour, as he refused to get involved in Bella's battles with her brother.

Viewers have seen Colby (Tim Franklin) start to alienate his loved ones as he remains desperate to stay out of trouble for Ross Nixon's murder.

Colby has taken a strong-armed approach to ensure the loyalty of those around him ? and also recently started an affair with Taylor Rosetta in order to keep tabs on the police investigation, which is being headed up by her husband Angelo.

In Thursday's Home and Away triple bill in Australia (October 8), Bella begged for Nikau's help to end the fling between Colby and Taylor.

Nikau stubbornly refused and urged Bella to stay out of it, but she felt he was being disloyal and abruptly ended their relationship.

This left Nikau devastated and he tried to confide in his best friend Ryder Jackson, without giving too many details away about Colby's dark secrets.

It's far from the first time that Nikau and Bella's relationship has run into trouble, but is there a way back for them this time?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Nikau Parata and Bella Nixon helped by unlikely alliance in new scenes
Their friends try to bring them back together.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nixon-reunion/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata and Bella Nixon have reunited on Australian screens ? with a little help from two friends.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) and Bella (Courtney Miller) recently broke up after an argument over Colby Thorne's affair with Taylor Rosetta.

In tense scenes, Bella grew frustrated when Nikau refused to help her split up Colby and Taylor. Nikau was keen to stay out of it, but Bella saw his reaction as a lack of loyalty and dumped him.

Thursday night's triple bill of episodes (October 15) in Australia featured a happy outcome when Ryder Jackson and Jasmine Delaney teamed up to reunite the pair.

Ryder (Lukas Radovich) was keen to get his two friends back on track, seeing how they were both miserable without each other. Jasmine (Sam Frost), meanwhile, was particularly invested in helping out Bella after the teen's difficult few months.

When talking to Nikau and Bella didn't seem to do much good, Ryder and Jasmine resorted to desperate tactics by locking them in the gym together.

Nikau and Bella were outraged by the set-up, but the time alone gave them an opportunity to talk about why things had gone so wrong between them.

Bella was open about not wanting to drag Nikau into the messier aspects of her life, especially with the investigation into her father's murder causing so many problems.

Nikau was adamant that he wanted to be involved and planned to support Bella throughout, which led to the pair reuniting with a kiss.

Ryder and Jasmine were delighted to later receive word that their sly tactics had paid off, but will this really be the final bump in the road for Nikau and Bella?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Bella sparks anger with Ziggy and Dean reunion plans
Chloe reacts badly.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ggy-dean-plan/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Bella Nixon has sparked anger by trying to play matchmaker between former couple Dean Thompson and Ziggy Astoni.

Dean and Ziggy shared a kiss on Australian screens this week, but later decided that the moment had been a big mistake.

In Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (July 21), news of Ziggy betraying her boyfriend Tane Parata began to spread around the Bay.

Someone who seemed particularly intrigued was Bella, who immediately hoped that a reunion could be on the cards for Dean and Ziggy.

Bella witnessed a sheepish Ziggy leaving the Surf Club after confessing to Tane that she'd cheated on him. Tane had told Ziggy that he needed time and space to move on from this.

Bella encouraged Dean to chase after Ziggy and fight for her, but Dean refused and pointed out that Ziggy wasn't available.

Not to be deterred, Bella later told her best friend Ryder Jackson: "We all know she should be with Dean. Ziggy just needs to cut Tane loose and get on with it."

This simplistic view of the situation was overheard by Chloe Anderson, who was furious that Bella could be so flippant over a member of her family.

Chloe and Bella had already been at odds after Bella recently dumped Tane's nephew Nikau for cheating on her. Chloe thinks that Nikau deserves a second chance.

Confronting Bella, a livid Chloe asked: "Is there anyone in my family you don't want to hurt? First you break Nikau's heart and now you want to do the same thing to Tane. What the hell's wrong with you?"

Will Bella get her wish or are Ziggy and Dean destined to stay apart?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she move back in with Irene?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Bella back to acting like a 12 year old sook again.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away brings back character for Bella Nixon story
Who's back in the Bay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...llison-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episodes (May 26), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has brought back Emmett Ellison in the show's latest Australian episodes.

JR Reyne reprised his role as Emmett in Thursday night's triple bill of episodes on Channel 7.

The latest visit to Summer Bay saw Emmett surprise Bella Nixon by arriving back in town unexpectedly.

Emmett was keen to catch up after his time away in New York, but it soon became clear that he had an ulterior motive for his return.

Bella was intrigued as Emmett explained that he's about to start work on an important photography exhibition over in the US.

Emmett asked Bella to be his assistant, explaining that the job would take her out of the country for three months.

When Bella shared the news with her boyfriend Nikau Parata, it became clear that this could drive a wedge between them.

Although Bella was keen for Nikau to come with her, he knew that the time wasn't right for him to leave the Bay.

Nikau has only just secured a position as a permanent paid lifeguard in the Bay. John Palmer pulled some strings to get him the job when Nikau considered quitting his volunteer role at the beach.

Nikau was also keen to stay in town to keep an eye on his uncle Tane, who's still recovering after being stabbed at Salt.

While Bella insisted that she'd be back after three months if she went alone, Nikau was sceptical that she'd really return to her old life after such an exciting opportunity abroad.

Former Neighbours star JR played Emmett for a three-month stint last year as part of Nikau's modelling storyline.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in July.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus. Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away fans spot clue that popular character could return
Their return could certainly tie in with an upcoming exit.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...a-return-clue/

Home and Away fans think that Courtney Miller could be returning to Summer Bay as Bella Nixon in the near future.

The actress uploaded photos of herself in a 1960s inspired look while sat in a makeup chair, with what looks lots of photos of the cast in the background.

The comments are full of speculation that Miller will be back on the Australian soap soon, having been on the show for four years before she departed earlier this year.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CmFSHlQh...f-b42c8a881c28

Bella coming back to Summer Bay so soon after her departure would also make narrative sense, although it's not exactly a happy one.

Last month, it was revealed that Kawakawa Fox-Reo would be departing Summer Bay as Nikau Parata. While the nature of his exit hasn't been confirmed yet, we could easily see Bella's returning tying into it, seeing as the two characters were romantically linked.

Meanwhile, two further characters are confirmed to be leaving the soap, after Lynne McGranger uploaded a photo of the cast ahead of Home and Away's 2023 return and Ziggy Astoni and Dean Thompson actors Sophie Dillman and Patrick O'Connor were notably absent.

McGranger confirmed that they had filmed their final scenes in August.

Earlier this year, Fox-Reo reflected on how his character celebratied of Māori culture on screen, which was new ground for Home and Away.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, he said: "I got lots of messages on social media that were really supportive which was lovely. I haven't seen anything negative, the feedback has been really positive.

"It's such a huge thing too and I think the things that are shown on the show are nice little snippets of a very big world that's very rich."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.



Also:

Hidden detail in Instagram photo all but confirms Home and Away favourite is heading back to Summer Bay

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ummer-Bay.html

----------

lizann (17-12-2022), Ruffed_lemur (17-12-2022)

----------

